# Handbrake Program Question About "Modulus"



## ATP-Studios (Aug 6, 2011)

In the program Handbrake I was wondering what the drop down menu under the Anamorphic option was it is "Modulus" its set to 16, you can set it to as low as 2 my question is what is this? I cant seem to find out by Googling it and I dont notice anything different on the videos I am compressing am I fine by leaving it at 16?


----------

